# Nate Robinson



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Begin rant here...

This little bitch better not bring his **** into Staples.

What a little *******. He needs to be bitch-slapped, big time.

I have no trouble with talent showcased. But I hate that kind of trash-talking, piece-of-**** ghetto crap on the NBA stage. He needs an attitude adjustment, big-time.

Bring Mbenga in to forearm shiv him to the floor. Please.

End rant.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

LOL?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

He won't do **** in LA, don't worry.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

ghetto crap?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Dornado said:


> ghetto crap?


Oh yeah, how many times I had to face *******s like this on the court myself? Hate that ****.

He needs a Chris Webber/John Stockton moment. Big-time.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Not certain what ghetto gotta do with it but I feel the sentiments bigtime. 

He's a punk a loud mouthed sucka. His lack of hoops IQ will hurt them when it counts trust me.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Dornado said:


> ghetto crap?


Have you seen Nate's twitter page? It's ghetto written all over. Ron responded well.

:baseldance:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Basel said:


> He won't do **** in LA, don't worry.


Nate's not scared of Dicaprio. He's a streaky player, but the only thing about the Staples Center that scares road teams is the refs.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Humor me. If Gasol popped up from a foul trash talking KG and got T'ed up, would you badmouth Gasol by calling him ghetto?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

GregOden said:


> Humor me. If Gasol popped up from a foul trash talking KG and got T'ed up, would you badmouth Gasol by calling him ghetto?


You certainly don't watch much Lakers basketball, because if you did, you would know Gasol isn't like that.

I know what you are driving at. As I said privately to you, "ghetto ball" in the 1970s meant exactly that. It had its own rules and standards, and I played a lot of it. Ghetto trash talking was all part of the scene. I refrained from it, but when others went at it with me, I didn't take kindly to it.

So to answer your questions, yeah. If Gasol did that, then he would be going ghetto. And I would still hate that ****.

Satisfied now? Can we move on to game 5? Sheesh.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Oops, was that a forearm to your face Nate? My bad....


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

He's 5'7, built like a tank, and playing in the NBA. You'd act like that too if you were him. Don't blame him for celebrating, blame him for not getting back on D during his celebrations.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Ron said:


> You certainly don't watch much Lakers basketball, because if you did, you would know Gasol isn't like that.
> 
> I know what you are driving at. As I said privately to you, "ghetto ball" in the 1970s meant exactly that. It had its own rules and standards, and I played a lot of it. Ghetto trash talking was all part of the scene. I refrained from it, but when others went at it with me, I didn't take kindly to it.
> 
> ...


You know just as well as I do that if Gasol, Sasha, or Luke had gotten up after a foul and done exactly what Nate did and got T'ed up you would not have made a post in anger referring to them or their action as "ghetto". You might from this point forward just because the whole thing has been brought up, but you said something you genuinely meant out of frustration that you shouldn't have.

Weather you meant one thing or another, this isn't 1970 anymore. Calling an affluent African American player "ghetto" because he said something cocky to a guy who just punted him out of bounds doesn't come across the same as it may have 40 years ago. 

By the way, who takes being called an "old man" as a personal attack? Especially considering you _are_ an old man. You even dated yourself by referencing the fact that you got abused on the court all throughout the 70's. Don't ever delete my post again.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I can't stand any of the Celtic players. I have never loathed a team as much as I do the Celtics.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

GregOden said:


> You know just as well as I do that if Gasol, Sasha, or Luke had gotten up after a foul and done exactly what Nate did and got T'ed up you would not have made a post in anger referring to them or their action as "ghetto". You might from this point forward just because the whole thing has been brought up, but you said something you genuinely meant out of frustration that you shouldn't have.
> 
> Weather you meant one thing or another, this isn't 1970 anymore. Calling an affluent African American player "ghetto" because he said something cocky to a guy who just punted him out of bounds doesn't come across the same as it may have 40 years ago.
> 
> By the way, who takes being called an "old man" as a personal attack? Especially considering you _are_ an old man. You even dated yourself by referencing the fact that you got abused on the court all throughout the 70's. Don't ever delete my post again.


Nate is ****ing ghetto, and its ****ing pathetic the way people jump in with the "You can't say that, that's racist."

jmk just posted a picture of himself wearing a wife beater, I called him trailer trash. Why isn't anyone up in arms about that?

Nate's ****ing ghetto. AI was ghetto. Am I racist? No. Are you a punk for pulling that card? Yep.

If HB came in here saying "Man is Nate every acting ghetto this series." it would be fine. Ron says it and your first response is "Well what if Luke Walton pulled that? You damn racist!"


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Is there one likable player on the Celtics? I looked through their roster and I can honestly say that I would dislike every player on there reguardless of their situation or team.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

VanillaPrice said:


> Is there one likable player on the Celtics? I looked through their roster and I can honestly say that I would dislike every player on there reguardless of their situation or team.


I used to like their team before Garnett rubbed off on everyone and now its a squad full of cocky loud mouths. Pierce turned from a guy I didn't mind at all to KG's mouthy little sidekick.

I don't mind Nate, but haven't paid much attention since he left NY. Seems like a pretty fun guy seeing him in interviews and at the dunk comp.

And Ray Allen is like a quiet Reggie so I don't mind Jesus either.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

R-Star said:


> I used to like their team before Garnett rubbed off on everyone and now its a squad full of cocky loud mouths. Pierce turned from a guy I didn't mind at all to KG's mouthy little sidekick.
> 
> I don't mind Nate, but haven't paid much attention since he left NY. Seems like a pretty fun guy seeing him in interviews and at the dunk comp.
> 
> And Ray Allen is like a quiet Reggie so I don't mind Jesus either.


Garnett and 'Sheed are by far the two biggest douches on their roster. There isn't really a need for an explanation.

Big baby and the big ugly are just obnoxious goons. Big ugly is one of the dirtier players around and big baby looks like he just scored a life time supply of cheese burgers every time he makes a shot.

Pierce is a crybaby (which I guess I shouldn't really mind, seeing as I like the Lakers and all but oh well) and Allen throw more elbows then any player in the history of the NBA.

Maybe it's because he just torched the Lakers on the biggest stage possible, but I cannot stand Nate's constant celebratory ways every time he doesn't **** up./rant


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Nate is ****ing ghetto, and its ****ing pathetic the way people jump in with the "You can't say that, that's racist."
> 
> jmk just posted a picture of himself wearing a wife beater, I called him trailer trash. Why isn't anyone up in arms about that?
> 
> ...


Wrong on all accounts R-Star, and feel free to call me a punk or whatever you can come up with. Why so defensive?

And if you can't understand why people might be more sensitive to certain comments directed towards blacks than they are with comments directed towards whites there's a couple hundred years of US history you might want to review.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

R-Star said:


> Nate is ****ing ghetto, and its ****ing pathetic the way people jump in with the "You can't say that, that's racist."
> 
> jmk just posted a picture of himself wearing a wife beater, I called him trailer trash. Why isn't anyone up in arms about that?
> 
> ...


For starters, jmk specifically said he was going to try and make the picture look as cheesy as possible, you calling him trailer trash was indulging him. 

But in all honesty, R-Star...shut the **** up. You're arguing for the sake of arguing. You know damn well if Luke Walton had gotten up and talked **** to Perkins that at no point, anybody, including yourself, would ever have thought to describe it as "ghetto". But a tatted up black dude does it and you think it's fine to call him ghetto...because he's a tatted up black guy? Nate Robinson is a mother ****ing millionaire, I highly doubt he is in any way associated with the ghetto (look it up, he was born and raised in Seattle, Washington until he was 16/17). So what if the dude wants to act like a hardass after getting fouled by somebody a foot taller than him (ego's in professional sports? what?)? Are biker gangs ghetto? They're all tatted up, and you can bet your ass they think they are hard. Would you ever have described them or their actions as ghetto? I mean, it's an attitude right? And it doesn't have any racial connotations whatsoever, right? Give me a break dude.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

GregOden, don't you get it? If you're black you're from the ghetto... and if you're from the ghetto you don't know how to act.... 

When my guy Kirk Hinrich does it it's just "fire" and "passion"...


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

GregOden said:


> You know just as well as I do that if Gasol, Sasha, or Luke had gotten up after a foul and done exactly what Nate did and got T'ed up you would not have made a post in anger referring to them or their action as "ghetto". You might from this point forward just because the whole thing has been brought up, but you said something you genuinely meant out of frustration that you shouldn't have.
> 
> Weather you meant one thing or another, this isn't 1970 anymore. Calling an affluent African American player "ghetto" because he said something cocky to a guy who just punted him out of bounds doesn't come across the same as it may have 40 years ago.
> 
> By the way, who takes being called an "old man" as a personal attack? Especially considering you _are_ an old man. You even dated yourself by referencing the fact that you got abused on the court all throughout the 70's. Don't ever delete my post again.


You said "go to bed old man" and it was disrespectful.

And I will delete any post you make that is disrespectful to myself or any other poster on this board and that goes for everyone. You know the rules. Players are fair game. Posters are not.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Oh, and just for the record, I don't consider myself an old man. Now, my grandfather who is 104, that is an old man.

Your post was meant as an insult, so don't patronize me. Stay on the topic.

And the topic is a good one. I am reading what you are writing and thinking about it and my reaction.

You should also. Sensitivity is good to have in some facets of life but a burden in others. Just sayin'.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Dornado said:


> GregOden, don't you get it? If you're black you're from the ghetto... and if you're from the ghetto you don't know how to act....
> 
> When my guy Kirk Hinrich does it it's just "fire" and "passion"...


No, you are wrong. It is not "fire", "passion", or any other personality "compliment", it is trash. I don't like it, from anyone, period. That is my opinion. If you like to watch players trash talking others, then fine. That is your desire.

I never said Robinson was from the ghetto. Go back and read my posts if you misunderstood.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

GregOden said:


> For starters, jmk specifically said he was going to try and make the picture look as cheesy as possible, you calling him trailer trash was indulging him.
> 
> But in all honesty, R-Star...shut the **** up. You're arguing for the sake of arguing. You know damn well if Luke Walton had gotten up and talked **** to Perkins that at no point, anybody, including yourself, would ever have thought to describe it as "ghetto". But a tatted up black dude does it and you think it's fine to call him ghetto...because he's a tatted up black guy? Nate Robinson is a mother ****ing millionaire, I highly doubt he is in any way associated with the ghetto (look it up, he was born and raised in Seattle, Washington until he was 16/17). So what if the dude wants to act like a hardass after getting fouled by somebody a foot taller than him (ego's in professional sports? what?)? Are biker gangs ghetto? They're all tatted up, and you can bet your ass they think they are hard. Would you ever have described them or their actions as ghetto? I mean, it's an attitude right? And it doesn't have any racial connotations whatsoever, right? Give me a break dude.


Okay, I get your point.

To ease any possibility of racial tension, I will refer to Nate Robinson as "trailer trash" or just plain "trash."

Because that is what he is. I can enjoy his athleticism but once he pulls that crap then I consider him to be trashy and a poor sport. Believe me, it is one reason I didn't like Shaq very much at all, even when he was returning all those titles for the Lakers. To me its immature and really doesn't have a place in the game.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

For the record, I don't care for Nate Robinson either.... and put him together with Rasheed Wallace and they're almost unbearable to watch. Someday Rasheed is going to do his little skip-run down the sideline when he's complaining about a call and turn an ankle...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Nate's a punk no doubt, but you know, it wouldn't hurt the Lakers if guys like Farmar and Brown brought that same kind of energy to the game, instead of constantly leaving their games in Staples.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I told some folks yesterday, the fact that Nate is playing in the NBA is amazing. This guy is shorter than a lot of females I know. Kinda understandable he plays with a chip on his shoulder. But its hilarious, he only plays on one side of the ball. Completely invisible on the defensive end.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

HB said:


> I told some folks yesterday, the fact that Nate is playing in the NBA is amazing. This guy is shorter than a lot of females I know. Kinda understandable he plays with a chip on his shoulder. But its hilarious, he only plays on one side of the ball. Completely invisible on the defensive end.


Actually, he's a willing defender that can defend small to medium sized point guards reasonably well. The whole all-offense/no-defense, can't create for other players or share the ball rap on Nate wound up being largely incorrect when he came over from New York. Obviously his greatest strength lies in his ability to score off the bench, but he's also a talented passer and tries on defense in the right system(like Boston's).


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I had more of a problem with the stupid dances he was doing in game 2 when Ray Allen was going off. It's like he's a wannabe Lebron James except he's not relevant outside of being a novelty act and his coaches don't play him because he acts like he looks.

His voice even SOUNDS like a 12 year olds. I wish JR Smith would clock him again.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

GregOden said:


> I mean, it's an attitude right? And it doesn't have any racial connotations whatsoever, right? Give me a break dude.


You understand that most black people act differently than most white people. Different race, different connotation. That's why 'ghetto' has a different meaning from 'trailer trash' or 'white trash'. One is a derogatory term for blacks, the other for whites.

ie Jason Williams is white trash, Nate Rob is ghetto. They're both pricks. You wouldn't switch the terms, because it wouldn't make sense.



Bogg said:


> Actually, he's a willing defender that can defend small to medium sized point guards reasonably well. The whole all-offense/no-defense, can't create for other players or share the ball rap on Nate wound up being largely incorrect when he came over from New York. Obviously his greatest strength lies in his ability to score off the bench, but he's also a talented passer and tries on defense in the right system(like Boston's).


You need to be more than willing to be a good defender. Luke Ridnour tried his hardest at D but everyone still said he was terrible at it. Being a decent defender in a zone doesn't mean anything. Anyone can do that.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Chan said:


> You understand that most black people act differently than most white people. Different race, different connotation. That's why 'ghetto' has a different meaning from 'trailer trash' or 'white trash'. One is a derogatory term for blacks, the other for whites.
> 
> ie Jason Williams is white trash, Nate Rob is ghetto. They're both pricks. You wouldn't switch the terms, because it wouldn't make sense.


Jason Williams is a very rare breed of "ghetto trash."

Chris Andersen is kinda white trash.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Byron Mullens is white trash


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Chan said:


> You need to be more than willing to be a good defender. Luke Ridnour tried his hardest at D but everyone still said he was terrible at it. Being a decent defender in a zone doesn't mean anything. Anyone can do that.


The difference between Nate and Ridnour is that Nate's athletic enough to stay in front of the majority of point guards in the NBA. When he's focused in on D he's a good enough defender to keep most guys out of the paint and get a hand in their face when they shoot. He's no all-NBA defender, but he's also far from "completely invisible" on defense.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

The other difference is that Luke Ridnour has a half of foot of height over Nate Robinson... I'm with Chan on this one, just because you're a willing defender doesn't mean you can automatically overcome the difficulties inherent in being 5'9"


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Dornado said:


> The other difference is that Luke Ridnour has a half of foot of height over Nate Robinson... I'm with Chan on this one, just because you're a willing defender doesn't mean you can automatically overcome the difficulties inherent in being 5'9"


You don't have to agree, he's still not a liability unless he's playing against a Kidd/Billups type of bigger point guard. He didn't really find his niche with the Celtics until the playoffs so his minutes were all over the place, but according to 82games.com he was holding his opponent counterpart to a 13.7 PER while posting a 19.6 PER himself while playing for the Knicks this year. I'd give more credence to the idea that he's a total liability on defense if Jameer Nelson, Jason Williams, Jordan Farmar, or Shannon Brown had actually, you know, lit him up at some point in the last two rounds


EDIT: To be clear, my argument isn't that he's a good defender, but rather one that's passable in the Celtics defensive scheme. I think it's pretty clear that his athleticism and effort have kept him from killing the C's with his play on defense.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I'll definitely agree that he looks more aggressive defensively lately, and was doing a decent job of picking guys up at half court.


----------



## 1on1withTheGreatOne24 (Jun 1, 2010)

95% of Nate's body is covered by socks. I can't take him seriously enough for him to piss me off.

I hate Pierce and Perkins so much tho.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

GregOden said:


> For starters, jmk specifically said he was going to try and make the picture look as cheesy as possible, you calling him trailer trash was indulging him.
> 
> But in all honesty, R-Star...shut the **** up. You're arguing for the sake of arguing. You know damn well if Luke Walton had gotten up and talked **** to Perkins that at no point, anybody, including yourself, would ever have thought to describe it as "ghetto". But a tatted up black dude does it and you think it's fine to call him ghetto...because he's a tatted up black guy? Nate Robinson is a mother ****ing millionaire, I highly doubt he is in any way associated with the ghetto (look it up, he was born and raised in Seattle, Washington until he was 16/17). So what if the dude wants to act like a hardass after getting fouled by somebody a foot taller than him (ego's in professional sports? what?)? Are biker gangs ghetto? They're all tatted up, and you can bet your ass they think they are hard. Would you ever have described them or their actions as ghetto? I mean, it's an attitude right? And it doesn't have any racial connotations whatsoever, right? Give me a break dude.


Bikers? I'd call them white trash. Uh oh, someone better call the racist police on that one. Can't go calling white guys white trash, or black dudes ghetto. Nates ancestors went through slavery so you can't say that you rich old white man.
If that's the case, I guess you better not say **** to a Native American guy or worse yet a Jew, since they're higher up on the "white guys ****ed us over" scale. 

No. I can say whatever the **** I want. Nates ghetto. Birdman, Rob Swift and Karl Malone are white trash. 
****, your whole millionaire argument is bull**** from the get go seeing as how Ron Ron has gone on record saying hes still ghetto, or the fact that the music you buy is made by fake guys singing about how ghetto and street they are. They're millionaires though, so they can't be ghetto right?

What a stupid, ignorant ****ing argument by you two idiots. "That's racist! You can't say that you're white! You wouldn't say that to Luc Longley!" He can say whatever the **** he wants, and calling a guy ghetto crosses no lines at all. It isn't racist, and the only reason anyone thinks its racist is because of people like you grasping at straws trying to hold onto the "only certain people can say xxx" bull****. White dudes can be ghetto, black dudes can be ghetto, some of the aliens off of space jam were ghetto. It's not racist.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Let's calm down a little bit, folks.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Nevermind, let's keep it on topic.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dornado said:


> Nevermind, let's keep it on topic.


Weak.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Weak.


Sorry R-Star... you clearly don't get it and I don't know that I want to sit here and spell it out for you... maybe if it was over a couple of beers and was an actual conversation.

I will just say that the fact that you started off with:



> I guess you better not say **** to a Native American guy or worse yet a Jew, since they're higher up on the "white guys ****ed us over" scale.


I mean, no ****... there are certain things that would be more offensive if directed towards someone who is Jewish or Native American... the mere fact that you chose to use that as something you perceive to be unreasonable to help prove your point shows that you're more than a few internet posts away from getting this.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dornado said:


> Sorry R-Star... you clearly don't get it and I don't know that I want to sit here and spell it out for you... maybe if it was over a couple of beers and was an actual conversation.
> 
> I will just say that the fact that you started off with:
> 
> ...


Saying ghetto and saying something like ****** are two very different things, but you guys are trying to string them together like there's a direct correlation. I don't think calling someone trailer trash, ghetto, or what have you is racist, nor do I think they are any worse using them based on the color of someones skin.

Nate is ghetto. Look at a guy like Jamal Tinsley, he's ghetto. I'm still a fan of him but hes ghetto. I don't see how that's racist for me to say that. If I was to call the Birdman ghetto, would I be wrong? No. Would I be called a racist for calling a white guy ghetto? No.

The reason no one is calling Luke Walton ghetto is because he isn't. They aren't calling him ghetto for the exact same reason they aren't calling Kobe ghetto, or that no one called MJ ghetto even though he chirped a lot. Hell, Reggie Miller was in everyones ear all game, no one called him ghetto once. I guess they just put their racism away when he was on the court. No. Nate is out there chirping and acting like an idiot because he's ghetto. Kobe's chirping at someone because he loves the game and lives and dies for every shot.

There's a difference, but to try to say "Why don't we call Rik Smits ghetto then?" as some sort of magic proof that Ron is racist is ridiculous. Well why don't we call Tim Duncan ghetto then? Selective racism? No. It's based on someones acts, not looks. That's why Nate and the Birdman can be called ghetto, and Smits and Duncan can not.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

R-Star said:


> Bikers? I'd call them white trash. Uh oh, someone better call the racist police on that one. Can't go calling white guys white trash, or black dudes ghetto. Nates ancestors went through slavery so you can't say that you rich old white man.
> If that's the case, I guess you better not say **** to a Native American guy or worse yet a Jew, since they're higher up on the "white guys ****ed us over" scale.
> 
> No. I can say whatever the **** I want. Nates ghetto. Birdman, Rob Swift and Karl Malone are white trash.
> ...


I like that you called Karl Malone white trash, that is actually pretty funny haha.

But you missed my point almost entirely when I was talking about Nate and his money. Ron Ron grew up in Queens, New York. Nate grew up in Seattle, Washington. Ron Ron grew up in or around the ghetto, so it shouldn't really be a shocker that he's remained true to his hood roots (not to mention Ron is obviously ****ing crazy to being with). Nate Robinson has no roots from the ghetto, so I don't quite see the correlation.

You take everything so personally and completely to one extreme instead of looking at it objectively.

By the way, did anybody know that Nate played collegiate football at Washington too? I guess he had an interception in a bowl game.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Nobody was calling Ron racist.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dornado said:


> Nobody was calling Ron racist.


Oh yea? Well you're racist.






On an unrelated note, Nate is built like a miniature tank so him playing some football doesn't surprise me, not to mention he can probably high jump the goal post.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Jamel Irief said:


> His voice even SOUNDS like a 12 year olds. I wish JR Smith would clock him again.


Nate flipped JR and then tried to chase down Carmelo, who was backpedaling to the opposite baseline. Nice try though.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Nate flipped JR and then tried to chase down Carmelo, who was backpedaling to the opposite baseline. Nice try though.


Carmello was already back in the locker room. Hes the fasted man in the world when in comes to running backwards, acting like someones pulling you away when no ones even around you.


----------

